# LSC vs Terrazez/Mares vs Gonzalez and Undercard RBR



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Since nobdy started it yet, I figured I'd start it ff..Just watched Jo Jo Diaz get an impressive stoppage off a ham-n-egger


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Can't wait to see LSC. Mares should get an easy stoppage.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Next up, Antonio Orozco vs Ivan Hernandez.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Orozco is a huge JWW, coming into the fight at 158.5.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

my video keeps messing up, so I may just have to wit til the main card


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> my video keeps messing up, so I may just have to wit til the main card


Mine just did, too. I just saw Orozc put Hernandez down twice, I don't even know what round it it. It's over after the third round. Orozco has nice combos, and is pretty efficient. 3rd round ko.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Antonio is a good prospect 18-0 with 14 kos. It's pretty clear he has damn good power, and he goes hard to the body. Would like to see he fight a good journeyman or gatekeeper. Dude is huge fr a JWW.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone know what time Leo Santa Cruz-Victor Terrazas will be airing, in UK time? It is 2:27am here at the moment.


----------



## tcw77 (Jul 26, 2013)

how long until the main card starts.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Showtime card starts at 9:00 central


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

@The Undefeated Gaul @tcw77 the main card will be on right after Mayweather/Canelo All Access which starts in 25 minutes


----------



## tcw77 (Jul 26, 2013)

thanks guys.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Leo Santa Cruz! :ibutt

@*turbotime* You watching this shit? :yep


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Terrazas is very tough opponent to Santa Cruz, early test. I was quite surprised to see that they made this fight.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Vic said:


> Terrazas is very tough opponent to Santa Cruz, early test. I was quite surprised to see that they made this fight.


Hopefully Cruz wins, which he will, in my opinion.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

O59 said:


> Hopefully Cruz wins, which he will, in my opinion.


Not sure, Terrazas is very smart on the inside, Santa Cruz is going to have tricky opponent tonight.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

yay floyd and canelo pre fight nonsense. exactly what i want to see.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> yay floyd and canelo pre fight nonsense. exactly what i want to see.


How much this will last ? 1 hour ? 30 minutes ? Maybe 25 minutes ? Perhaps a bit more ?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

In Brazil, the Sportv channel shows that the card starts in 50 minutes....I´m wondering if they are going to show the whole main event ?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FUCK did I fucking miss it!??!! #TurboTEAM


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Vic said:


> In Brazil, the Sportv channel shows that the card starts in 50 minutes....I´m wondering if they are going to show the whole main event ?


I'm watching a decent Spanish language stream if you, or anyone else is interested.
The Dominic Breazeale fight just finished.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Fight starting now you guys.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Santa Cruz is a mufuggin G


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

hope Gonzalez beats him. its not likely but i give him a better chance than most. big fan of jhonny


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Santa Cruz was a paper titlist at bantam, come on showtime crew


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Santa Cruz nor Mares want anything to do with my boy Rigo.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Joe Diaz brought the pain.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Santa Cruz ran out of Bantemweight didn't he? no fight with Moreno or Agbeko, Rigo still there though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mares gonna run away from Gamboa next, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Mugshot (Jun 11, 2013)

Can someone help me out?

Is there any way I can see the card featuring Gilberto Ramirez Sanchez and Jesse Magdaleno online? 

Thanks.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Checking in. :good


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Leo up next.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

God damn War Leo :cry


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Cruz and Terrazas both in the ring, now.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Terrazas 10lbs heavier than LSC on fight night.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Terrazas looking like a Breaking Bad villain.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

feels strange. terrezas and kiko in the top fights of the world whle munroe looks finished as a contender.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Terrazas jabbing and LSC looking to jab back. Terrazas jabbing and pressing the action. Nice left hook from cruz. Nice right from Terrazs. Nice right from Cruz in returen. hard rith and left to body of Terrazs. Hard left and another left from Cruz.. Nice right from Cruz.. LSC jabbing and pressing on Terrazas now.. Nice right to the body and a left to the body from Cruz.. Blocked left from terraxs.. Double jab right from Cruz. Nice right from Curz again. hard left and right to body of Terrazsa. Cruz landing a nice stiff jab and moving terras back. Nice right uppercut from Terraxas. Ncie lead right fom from Cruz. Missed wide left from Cruz nice left from TErrazas.. Nic right uppercut and left to body of Cruz, Cruz fighter back with a flurry to the body himself.

10 - 9 Santa Cruz.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

santa cruz round but looks competative


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

1-0 Santa Cruz


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Excellent first round, 10-9 Cruz. Plenty of leather thrown and landed from both men.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

terrezas right eye doesnt look too clever


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

I fucking love Cruz. Terrazas' eye is terribly swollen, already.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

2-0 Santa Cruz


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Jesus, Terrazass face looks fucked already!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

damn that eye is finished.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Leo Santa Cruz is a dog. He isn't a brainless brawler either, he's got some skills on the inside


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

2-0 cruz 
but terrazas being effective at points. that uppercut exchange by both of them was spectacular.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh man this fight can't go another two rounds. His eye is fucked, and it's only round 2.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Fight's probably going to get stopped soon, sadly. His eye is fucked going into the third.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Board ate by RBR

10 - 9 Santa Cruz
20 - 18 Santa Cruz


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

terrazas down


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Terrazas down from a left hook, looks as if he's gone fifteen rounds already.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

down again


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Impressive.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3
Curz pushing Terrazs back , and nice right and left hook from Terraza, but Cruz lands a nice right counter. Nice right uppercut, overhand right from Santa Curz. Hard right and left to body of Terrazas. Hard left hook knocks Terrazas down hard. Terrazas beats the count and is ready to continue. .Nice left and right from Cruz, body and head.. Nice right from Terrazas. Nice right from Cruz. Hard left to the body and right the the head, another right to the head and terrazas is down again. Terrazas quits.

Leo Santa cruz KO3 Terrazas.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

LSC is the truth.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

oh ok.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

that was quick


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LEO!!!! :ibutt


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Lol Terrazas said SI and ref is like NO


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

These Watson cunts are always quick to jump into the ring when their man wins, but never when they lose.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LSC fighting nobodies and getting pushed too quickly. Rigo would destroy him, Moreno should be the fight they try to lineup or Agbeko, but they won't.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

He would've been stopped anyways, so whatever.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

I had it for Terrazas before those low blows and thumb in the eye slowed him down.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:ibutt arty :hammer arty :ibutt

#TURBOTEAM


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Seriously, If Mares-LSC doesn't happen by next year....


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> LSC fighting nobodies and getting pushed too quickly. Rigo would destroy him, Moreno should be the fight they try to lineup or Agbeko, but they won't.


True, Terrazez has beaten nobody. I forgot about Moreno, that would be a great clash of styles


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> LSC fighting nobodies and getting pushed too quickly. Rigo would destroy him, Moreno should be the fight they try to lineup or Agbeko, but they won't.


Rigondoo gets his shit pushed in my LSC and Mares.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Impressive performance by LSC, but Terrazas really shouldn't have had that title anyways.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

that eye is rediclous.

he couldnt see the left coming. corner should of stepped in.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Santa Cruz is a nice story but they are protecting him.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> Rigondoo gets his shit pushed in my LSC and Mares.


those are both mexican descended boxers.

coincidence.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Santa Cruz is a nice story but they are protecting him.


hes lined up to fight mares


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> those are both mexican descended boxers.
> 
> coincidence.


No, I was just sick of Bama talking so much shit :yep.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Oskee knows how much this means. He's won fights for his sick loved ones. :happy


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

People already shitting on Terrazas after he got his shit pushed in. No good guys, no good :bart


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> hes lined up to fight mares


How is he lined up when he just said he has 2 more fights at this division before moving up where Mares is?
I hope he fights Moreno or Agbeko or a legit comp, especially Rigo.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> LSC fighting nobodies and getting pushed too quickly. Rigo would destroy him, Moreno should be the fight they try to lineup or Agbeko, but they won't.


Terrazas, Munoz, Guevara, Zaleta, Morel and Malinga aren't nobodies, Bama.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Goldenboy is going to throw money at Kiko Martinez for that unification bout.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

El Mexi-Box said:


> No, I was just sick of Bama talking so much shit :yep.


Sure buddy, Rigo knocks both of them out the same night.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Goldenboy is going to throw money at Kiko Martinez for that unification bout.


LOL. YOu know it. No way they gonna see Moreno or Rigo


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> How is he lined up when he just said he has 2 more fights at this division before moving up where Mares is?
> I hope he fights Moreno or Agbeko or a legit comp, especially Rigo.


from schaefer


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Goldenboy is going to throw money at Kiko Martinez for that unification bout.


Would be fantastic while it lasts, Cruz would probably batter him at this point however.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

O59 said:


> Terrazas, Munoz, Guevara, Zaleta, Morel and Malinga aren't nobodies, Bama.


I don't know why but Bama is on a hating spree against LSC.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> from schaefer


 That is probably the long term plan, but like he said they are looking at 2 more fights in the division.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Lucas!


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

lucas talks exactly like martinez


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> That is probably the long term plan, but like he said they are looking at 2 more fights in the division.


Rafa Marquez just signed with Golden Boy :think


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Lucas looks like a hardass motherfucker.

But still Danny is going to tax that ass


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

O59 said:


> Terrazas, Munoz, Guevara, Zaleta, Morel and Malinga aren't nobodies, Bama.


I'll give you guevara and Malinga being solid guys, but none of the guys he has fought in the divisions where he got belts have actually been the best of the division.

I got respect for Mares, he went through a muderers row and beat everyone, barring Donaire and Rigo (promoter issue) he can say he was the legit champ of a division LSC not so much so.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Jhonny is going to get his ass whipped. Mares should fight Nicholas Walters next.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mares has the man's curse, nothing but daughters. God is punishing him.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

man dude has a lovely family. some people are lucky as fug


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> man dude has a lovely family. some people are lucky as fug


Lucky, he worked for that shit, eating out of the trash can.

Mauro quoting drake, 
FIRE MAURO


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

He....did....not....just....say....that.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

learn some fucking table manners. 

awful technique


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> He....did....not....just....say....that.


what?
he is number one, he is the best, i'm going to knock him out?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

I was expecting Mauro to follow-up with "VERSACE VERSACE VERSACE VERSACE"


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Mikey's head.....

God damn...


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Gonzalez literally fought bums his last 2 fights.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Midget boxers with giant domes, need a thread


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Midget boxers with giant domes, need a thread


:lol::lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mares bring out his cousin to sing him to the ring?


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I'll give you guevara and Malinga being solid guys, but none of the guys he has fought in the divisions where he got belts have actually been the best of the division.
> 
> I got respect for Mares, he went through a muderers row and beat everyone, barring Donaire and Rigo (promoter issue) he can say he was the legit champ of a division LSC not so much so.


Mares is an established champion and a genuine P4P fighter, Cruz is still cleaving his way through the ranks. You don't need to give him shit because he hasn't fought some of the absolute best fighters on the planet, mate. :lol: Just dominated his best opponent, a _very _good and solid titlist coming off of a victory against Cristian Mijares. Also beat Montiel and Cermeno in the past.

These fighters are not nobodies.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> Mikey's head.....
> 
> God damn...


:budden:booth
put you little finger underneath booths head. godamn similar.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Although I think Mares should handle Gonzalez easily, I really want to see what will happen if Gonzalez lands a flush flush right hand on him.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> Although I think Mares should handle Gonzalez easily, I really want to see what will happen if Gonzalez lands a flush flush right hand on him.


thats basicly the only thing that can sort of save this event.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> Although I think Mares should handle Gonzalez easily, I really want to see what will happen if Gonzalez lands a flush flush right hand on him.


he seems to have a good jaw


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Jack Reiss....he is a good ref IMO.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

O59 said:


> Mares is an established champion and a genuine P4P fighter, Cruz is still cleaving his way through the ranks. You don't need to give him shit because he hasn't fought some of the absolute best fighters on the planet, mate. :lol: Just dominated his best opponent, a _very _good and solid titlist coming off of a victory against Cristian Mijares. Also beat Montiel and Cermeno in the past.
> 
> These fighters are not nobodies.


Like I said he is getting pushed very hard for having fought no one, there are too many elite and high level fighters in the division he has passed through and currently in that he hasn't fought for him to get the praise he does, he needs to step it up.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Jhonny is getting sparked.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

tanqueito


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I can't understand why this card was made, nothing but tune ups and stay busy fights for Leo and Mares, Jhonny only has a punchers chance.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Like I said he is getting pushed very hard for having fought no one, there are too many elite and high level fighters in the division he has passed through and currently in that he hasn't fought for him to get the praise he does, he needs to step it up.


He's not getting praised for accruing a resume full of victories against the best champions and fighters in the division, or against top P4P champions, but for being a genuinely likable, hugely exciting offensive machine.

Why _shouldn't _he be getting pushed? :huh


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mares is small at 126 IMO


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

is paulie copying jim watts 'young .....' phrase


young mares

alright paul...he is only 5 years younger


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Ooohhohohoh


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Mares down!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

WTF is this shit ???????


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Khan'd.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

What did i tell you?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Mares presing and circling now, jabbing his way into range and Gonzalez taking steps back trying to keep range. Nice jab from Gonzalez.. They are circling each other. Missed lead right and jab from Mares, missed jab from both. Jhonny jabbing.. Mares jabbing to the body and Jhonny jabs back. Missed right and left from Mares. Mares misses a jab.. Jhonny jabbing and feinting.. Nice left from Mares. They trade jabs. Jab right missed from Mares. Left caught on cglove of Jhonny. Jhonny lands a right. Mares jabbing and circling.. Missed jab right and right from Mares. Mares gets in lands a left. HUGE COUNTER LEFT FROM JHONY Mares down hard.

Jhony count lands a left another left a right and a left and MARES is DOWN.

Jhonny KO1 Mares


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Lmfaooooooooooooo!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

..............................................


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Wowww! Gonzalez is the man !!


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Mama mia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!\

gonzalez god damn you and your incredible power!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Holy fucking shit!?!?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Holy shit. Mares should have never moved up to 126


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

...rigo should of got to him


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

..............................................................


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Shiiiiiittttttt.


----------



## chipper jones (Jun 4, 2013)

wow


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy Fuck that was a hook!!!


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

In before Rico Spadafora and Zakman


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

that came from left field ha ha ha ha


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Wow....That was a big left hand.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jhonny was scared the whole fight, I guess the sparring experience let him know he should be worried. He always caught touched too much, but I did not think he would walk into the power of Jhonny. Wow.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn damn damn!!!!!!!!


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

:scaredas:


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> Although I think Mares should handle Gonzalez easily, I really want to see what will happen if Gonzalez lands a flush flush right hand on him.


Left hook... Same thing lol


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

What a beautiful moment for the sport.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Well Mares better take his ass back to Bantam,


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

goldenboy promotions: "mares is the new p4p king" LOL


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

WOW


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

boxing astounds me.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This is why I thought Donaire would KO Mares, GBP knew Donaire would kill him.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Going to be depressed for a fucking week after this. :verysad

You're still the fucking man, Abner.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't know how to deal with this man.....this is .......WOW.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

that size difference made a difference


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

That was a tough fight too. Mares is small for the weight and he had to come to Gonzalez and his power.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

holy fuck that was a shocker for sure


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Super Kalleb said:


> WOW


Crazy!


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> boxing astounds me.


u gotta luv it :yep


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Big fucking hook though, goodnesss!!!!


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Well, I guess my question was answered: What happens if Mares gets caught flush.

Answer: He goes down.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> This is why I thought Donaire would KO Mares, GBP knew Donaire would kill him.


yeah, that fight was easy to predict there :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mares relied too much on his chin for defense and while I didn't expect this fight to be the one where he was knocked out I knew it would happen eventually as he moved up.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I juts fucking had de ja vu I swear on my life . 



Mares Santa Cruz now at 122.


----------



## D-MONEY (Jun 4, 2013)

Daniel Ponce De Leon still a player in this division.... Can't wait to see if he gets another shot at Gonzales...


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

what a left hook, though


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah, that fight was easy to predict there :lol:


^


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Abner Mares decimated in a fucking single round by Jhonny Gonzalez. Fucking insanity.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mares gonna say he is moving back to 122 now. LOL.
Mares vs. Vic 2 coming up, I bet you all.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah the was crazy!!


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

I was surprised he got up from the first one... Shit he looked confused on the ground after the first one.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nacho a G


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

it was a jab that knocked him out in the seconds kd


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

whooooooooooo man. i love this fucking sport


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Man this is like Froch moving up and getting KO'd by Dawson :lol:


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Gonzalez has always been such a freakishly massive puncher, he can drop nearly anyone around his weight if he lands flush.

The stock of Gerry Penalosa rises!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

mares usually fast on his feet. he was a duck tonite


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Pork N Chili said:


> Gonzalez has always been such a freakishly massive puncher, he can drop nearly anyone around his weight if he lands flush.
> 
> The stock of Gerry Penalosa rises!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> what a left hook, though


I was impressed not just with both left hooks, but the way Gonzalez put his punches together for the coup de grace. His balance was great, and his accuracy was amazingly good.

Props to Nacho, also.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

mares still looks out of it.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Hes woozy as hell.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

vegas must have got killed tonite. they were all expecting mares to spark gonzalez LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Shit Ponce knocked Jhonny out and battered him. Mares just doesn't have the chin to fight his way at the higher level like he does.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Fcuking Hell that hook was HUGGGE


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Uh uhhhhh im alright


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

atsch atsch atsch


----------



## EuroBot (Jun 4, 2013)

Jhonny always had a paper head, but his power is legitimately fierce. He might be the hardest puncher below 126 pound-for-pound, along with Chocolatito. Beastly KO. Jhonny turning back the clock, son!


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I was impressed not just with both left hooks, but the way Gonzalez put his punches together for the coup de grace. His balance was great, and his accuracy was amazingly good.
> 
> Props to Nacho, also.


yes, nacho. "jab, u fuggin idiot" :yep


----------



## D-MONEY (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Shit Ponce knocked Jhonny out and battered him. Mares just doesn't have the chin to fight his way at the higher level like he does.


Would like to see Daniel get another shot at either of them...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> mares usually fast on his feet. he was a duck tonite


He was scared, I was wondering why he was tentative tonight, but he was scared of the power. I think his best bet would have been to bring perssure initially but he was slow and tentative and caught.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

D-MONEY said:


> Would like to Daniel get another shot at either of them...


I agree and you know the saying.

Once they crack, they never come back.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Johnny has always had tremendous power, incredible KO really.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

I knew with Jhonnys power it wouldnt be an easy night for mares


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> I knew with Jhonnys power it wouldnt be an easy night for mares


yes, u must respect power. a puncher always has a punchers chance :good


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

2 fights 11mins of action


round of applause for showtime for making a whole show out of that.:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Before people start losing faith in Mares, he was stopped by a frightening puncher who landed a perfectly timed, brilliantly executed left hook and ended the fight with a fantastic follow-up combination of hard shots. An absolute shocker, yes, but Abner is still a perpetual badass willing to fight the best fighters on offer. He still has victories over Vic Darchinyan, Joseph Agbeko, Anselmo Moreno, Eric Morel, Daniel Ponce De Leon, etc. Still a fantastic three-weight world champion and consensus P4P force. This is boxing; shit happens. Top fighters and rising stars get upset by seemingly lesser opponents. I'm still a fan.

I believe if he successfully moves down he can still finish with an excellent career; not that he hasn't fucking already had one. 

WAR MARES! :ibutt


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Shit Ponce knocked Jhonny out and battered him.


no that fight went to the score cards cause of a accidental cut. pdl had scored an iffy knock down earlier which got him a decision in like rd5


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

we would be entering the 4th round now.....


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

O59 said:


> Before people start losing faith in Mares, he was stopped by a frightening puncher who landed a perfectly timed, brilliantly executed left hook and ended the fight with a fantastic follow-up combination of hard shots. An absolute shocker, yes, but Abner is still a perpetual badass willing to fight the best fighters on offer. He still has victories over Vic Darchinyan, Joseph Agbeko, Anselmo Moreno, Eric Morel and Daniel Ponce De Leon. Still a fantastic three-weight world champion and consensus P4P force.
> 
> I believe if he successfully moves down he can still finish with an excellent career; not that he hasn't fucking already had one.
> 
> WAR MARES! :ibutt


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

O59 said:


> Before people start losing faith in Mares, he was stopped by a frightening puncher who landed a perfectly timed, brilliantly executed left hook and ended the fight with a fantastic follow-up combination of hard shots. An absolute shocker, yes, but Abner is still a perpetual badass willing to fight the best fighters on offer. He still has victories over Vic Darchinyan, Joseph Agbeko, Anselmo Moreno, Eric Morel and Daniel Ponce De Leon. Still a fantastic three-weight world champion and consensus P4P force.
> 
> I believe if he successfully moves down he can still finish with an excellent career; not that he hasn't fucking already had one.
> 
> WAR MARES! :ibutt


Mares was hurt by Vic, Agbeko, and Moreno in the lower weights late in those fights, and vic was not a power puncher at Bantem he never showed the power he used to have, and Agbeko and Moreno aren't heavy handed either. He fought a real power puncher and because of that he went to sleep.

I think you have to accept that Mares will most likely never be the same in the chin dept. and that is sad because that was his defense. He can't hang at featherweight, might extend his life if he moves back down, I'm sure he can.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

That was shocking to watch Abner Mares end up like that in the 1st round. Still props for having one of the top 5 resumes in his last 8 fights.

Gonzalez, Ponce De Leon, Moreno, Morel, Agbeko 2x, Darchinyan, and Perez. And he only went 6-1-1 in that span? Amazing resume. He's young, he's going to recover, he got caught trying to show off in front of his fans, against a veteran underdog who had nothing to lose and came in getting boo'ed and was probably angry at no one believing in him.

I am happy for Gonzalez, although i'm not a fan. He was a huge underdog and was thrown in to Mares to possibly get knocked out but he didn't let happen. He prevented that in the best way you can prove the odds wrong, a 1st round KO.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Tage_West said:


>


:lol: Yeah, it's a shame. Maybe his career will be permanently derailed and he'll fall into obscurity or get stopped/lose more often, etc etc.

I still reckon he got blasted by an underrated knockout puncher at a weight he was completely undersized at and can still be a relevant fighter. :conf


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

i should've bet on this fight. people were sleeping on jhonny cause of the PDL fight but that was truly a fluke decision


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jhonny isn't a under rated puncher and has a china chin his damn self, Mares is done, you don't come back whole from a knockout like that. The ref really saved his career by stopping the fight.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

O59 said:


> :lol: Yeah, it's a shame. Maybe his career will be permanently derailed and he'll fall into obscurity or get stopped/lose more often, etc etc.
> 
> I still reckon he got blasted by an underrated knockout puncher at a weight he was completely undersized at and can still be a relevant fighter. :conf


This ruined my fucking night.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MGS said:


> i should've bet on this fight. people were sleeping on jhonny cause of the PDL fight but that was truly a fluke decision


He beat his ass, nothing really flukey about that.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

War Mares. Sucks to see a guy take so many hard scraps then finally get sparked himself. Oh well, back to the drawing board. Treat it like a MAB situation.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Mares was hurt by Vic, Agbeko, and Moreno in the lower weights late in those fights, and vic was not a power puncher at Bantem he never showed the power he used to have, and Agbeko and Moreno aren't heavy handed either. He fought a real power puncher and because of that he went to sleep.
> 
> I think you have to accept that Mares will most likely never be the same in the chin dept. and that is sad because that was his defense. He can't hang at featherweight, might extend his life if he moves back down, I'm sure he can.


He doesn't have an iron chin, but he's not a fragile, paper-chinned fighter either who'd crumple the first time anybody with pop touched him. He got caught with a perfect shot from a savage hitter at a weight he's incredibly small at.

He just needs to regroup, collect his thoughts, and get in the ring again.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He beat his ass, nothing really flukey about that.


so you never saw that fight. gotcha.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

that was the upset of the year fosho!! Stevenson vs Dawson was good but we all kinda knew Dawson was done so many gave Stevenson a shot, Rigo vs Donaire was great but many people gave Rigo a shot and knew he was super talented.....this one is fucked! #5 p4p getting destroyed by a dude that's past his best and just lost to PDL. Wow, what a win. Gonzales for years now has been one of, if not THE, biggest punchers under 135.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

O59 said:


> He doesn't have an iron chin, but he's not a fragile, paper-chinned fighter either who'd crumple the first time anybody with pop touched him. He got caught with a perfect shot from a savage hitter at a weight he's incredibly small at.
> 
> He just needs to regroup, collect his thoughts, and get in the ring again.


That chin is broken now man, it isn't ever going to be the same.
Unless he gets with a Mayweather, or defensive oriented trainer, maybe go to McGuirt and get those fundamentals polished up and get to moving his head and blocking shots and become a pure boxer he might be able to turn things around, but his punch resistance will never be what it was.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Jhonny isn't a under rated puncher and has a china chin his damn self, Mares is done, *you don't come back whole from a knockout like that.* The ref really saved his career by stopping the fight.


Well, Pacquiao was sparked twice and went on to fight the best fights of his career, becoming a weight-jumping legend.

Wladimir Klitschko was plastered by a stalwart and got knocked out thrice before improving as a fighter, solidifying himself as the best heavyweight on the planet years later.

Amir Khan also had the best run of his career following the unexpected Prescott destruction versus Fagan, Barrera, Kotelnik, Salita, Malignaggi, Maidana, McCloskey, Judah, etc.

I'm not saying he'll definitely come back and become a top fighter, but I simply won't accept he's damaged goods following a single devastating loss. Various fighters in both the past and present have come back from horrific, unexpected stoppage losses to have a fine, even amazing, career.

We'll see where he goes from here.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

O59 said:


> :lol: Yeah, it's a shame. Maybe his career will be permanently derailed and he'll fall into obscurity or get stopped/lose more often, etc etc.
> 
> I still reckon he got blasted by an underrated knockout puncher at a weight he was completely undersized at and can still be a relevant fighter. :conf


lets not confuse things. mares has a record that suggests he is one of the best fighters in the world...and he is/was(like any fighter who has just lost a fight) but gonzalez was there to be munched up. he was there to show that mares was strong enough to crush taller opponents. and remember that jg was a bantam as well at one point. and near the end of his career at any rate. this wasn't supposed to happen. and he destroyed him. maybe even boxed him outright in the first round.

and mares could not of looked worse.

but it's worrying now. because people might just not have the respect and fear of his forward aggression.

in overall, every fighter is a slot machine and gonzalez got the jackpot in mares. 
well done man, you thought you could, you where in a tough spot and you crushed what was considered a machine.

the king is dead long live the king.

all hail king jhon. :smile


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

O59 said:


> Well, Pacquiao was sparked twice and went on to fight the best fights of his career, becoming a weight-jumping legend.
> 
> Wladimir Klitschko was plastered by a stalwart and got knocked out thrice before improving as a fighter, solidifying himself as the best heavyweight on the planet years later.
> 
> ...


Knowing him, he'll probably want an immediate rematch.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> This ruined my fucking night.


:-( I'm so incredibly disappointed man. Next Golovkin is going to get trounced by Curtis Stevens, and Kovalev battered by Jean Pascal.

That would be suicide inducing. I'm gonna be shaky for a couple of days, first time a boxing loss has actually impacted me. :lol:


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

O59 said:


> Well, Pacquiao was sparked twice and went on to fight the best fights of his career, becoming a weight-jumping legend.
> 
> Wladimir Klitschko was plastered by a stalwart and got knocked out thrice before improving as a fighter, solidifying himself as the best heavyweight on the planet years later.
> 
> ...


:good
Nobody should write Abner or his chin off just yet.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

it's always tough going against a big puncher who's got reach and size on you


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm buzzing right now, didn't think Jhonny could do it, after years of coming up short against the best it's great to see him finally get that big win.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

O59 said:


> Well, Pacquiao was sparked twice and went on to fight the best fights of his career, becoming a weight-jumping legend.
> 
> Wladimir Klitschko was plastered by a stalwart and got knocked out thrice before improving as a fighter, solidifying himself as the best heavyweight on the planet years later.
> 
> ...


Manny's first KOs werent chin checks they were body shot KOs, completely different.
Wlad changed his style completely to protect that chin at all costs, something I said would be Mares's only chance if he wanted to compete, remember.
Khan never lived up to the hype after Presscot, Fagan (nobody), Barerra (shot to shit), Kotelnik (nice win, not a puncher), Salita (nobody), Malignaggi ( a light neer do well), Maidana (nice win), McCloskey (nobody), Judash ( nice win), loss to Peterson though and been ducking punchers ever since Maidana almost finished his career for good. Dude almost getting knocked out by blown up lightweight nows.

He can come back, he will will just have to become a pure boxer and safety first, and move down.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

O59 said:


> Well, Pacquiao was sparked twice and went on to fight the best fights of his career, becoming a weight-jumping legend.
> 
> Wladimir Klitschko was plastered by a stalwart and got knocked out thrice before improving as a fighter, solidifying himself as the best heavyweight on the planet years later.
> 
> ...


...oisinfucking fagen.

his best win is jeffro. and jeff was competative with him until he started blowing.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> lets not confuse things. mares has a record that suggests he is one of the best fighters in the world...and he is/was(like any fighter who has just lost a fight) but gonzalez was there to be munched up. he was there to show that mares was strong enough to crush taller opponents. and remember that jg was a bantam as well at one point. and near the end of his career at any rate. this wasn't supposed to happen. and he destroyed him. maybe even boxed him outright in the first round.
> 
> and mares could not of looked worse.
> 
> ...


Gonzalez being there to be "munched up" was an assumption by the majority of boxing fans, and they were justified in that thinking. It's a horrid loss against a seemingly over-matched contender; however, this isn't Usain Bolt coming out slow as fuck and losing a race he was heavily favored to win, nor is it Roger Federer facing the Tennis equivalent of Jhonny Gonzalez and getting dominated. It's an offensive fighter who recklessly attacked with his head down and got leveled by dynamite hitter. In a sport where two men try to knock each other out by throwing punches as hard as they possibly can for twelve rounds, at a high level when you make a mistake, sometimes you will get caught flush. And sometimes you will go down.

Sometimes, by the way, the career of the guy who got stopped in a shocking upset against a big underdog doesn't go completely to waste. Sometimes they stage a comeback and fight their way into relevancy.

He hasn't shown he's not good enough, just rushed in and got clocked. :conf I can't say for sure what will ever happen in his career, but then again, neither can anybody else. Still a quality multiple-weight champion and former P4P'er. :good I still have hope.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> ...oisinfucking fagen.
> 
> his best win is jeffro. and jeff was competative with him until he started blowing.


Yes, he fought Fagan after he lost to Prescott, the best run of his career which I was talking about. :huh


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Manny's first KOs werent chin checks they were body shot KOs, completely different.
> Wlad changed his style completely to protect that chin at all costs, something I said would be Mares's only chance if he wanted to compete, remember.
> Khan never lived up to the hype after Presscot, Fagan (nobody), Barerra (shot to shit), Kotelnik (nice win, not a puncher), Salita (nobody), Malignaggi ( a light neer do well), Maidana (nice win), McCloskey (nobody), Judash ( nice win), loss to Peterson though and been ducking punchers ever since Maidana almost finished his career for good. Dude almost getting knocked out by blown up lightweight nows.
> 
> He can come back, he will will just have to become a pure boxer and safety first, and move down.


yes and no.

the torrecampo was a shot to the chin.

wlad was always sort of open still is. but his shoulder is foreward and he doesnt leave his chin hanging like a lantern.

and the khan wins...meh, yeah but we could do the very same thing to mares or hopkins if we wanted to. he was among the best in the world beat some very good fighters.

i mean how long do you want your champion to be round for. chances are they will only be in 7 fights tops. seriously.

mares needs to drop a weight, fight some nobodys soooooon, get back on track


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I would want a champion level fighter to atleast be around into his early 30s or late 20s for the lighter weights. Abner derailed hard.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Angulo a perfect example, after Kirkland destroyed his chin he has never been the same.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Perro?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

What kind of gets me thinking is Mares being in so many weights so early. Why? What was the point? He was tiny as hell vs PDL and looked much smaller than I thought he would against Jhonny when they got together. Then the debacle against Donaire, why wouldn't Mares move up? He wasnt going to get the best fight there.

Call me a conspirator all you like but I feel like Oskee was trying to separate JSC and Mares from different weights and they beheaded one tonight for the "greater good"


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

turbotime said:


> What kind of gets me thinking is Mares being in so many weights so early. Why? What was the point? He was tiny as hell vs PDL and looked much smaller than I thought he would against Jhonny when they got together. Then the debacle against Donaire, why wouldn't Mares move up? He wasnt going to get the best fight there.
> 
> Call me a conspirator all you like but I feel like Oskee was trying to separate JSC and Mares from different weights and they beheaded one tonight for the "greater good"


it would be better for GBP to own a division than for Mares to be decomissioned like tonight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> What kind of gets me thinking is Mares being in so many weights so early. Why? What was the point? He was tiny as hell vs PDL and looked much smaller than I thought he would against Jhonny when they got together. Then the debacle against Donaire, why wouldn't Mares move up? He wasnt going to get the best fight there.
> 
> Call me a conspirator all you like but I feel like Oskee was trying to separate JSC and Mares from different weights and they beheaded one tonight for the "greater good"


I've been saying this for a while man :-(


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> it would be better for GBP to own a division than for Mares to be decomissioned like tonight


That's what I was thinking but it's clear who GBPs lighter weight star is.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I've been saying this for a while man :-(


we cant get you Donaire so jump to 126 completely undersized against big punchers.......very weird man. Very sad. Mares doesn't deserve that so I hope he comes back.


----------



## Pacquiao (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> That's what I was thinking but it's clear who GBPs lighter weight star is.


Who would that be?

Mares is from Mexico, speaks fluent English, and is a rather physically attractive man (I want to suck on his nipples). He's the star.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pacquiao said:


> Who would that be?
> 
> Mares is from Mexico, speaks fluent English, and is a rather physically attractive man (I want to suck on his nipples). He's the star.


Santa Cruz, obviously.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Jhonny isn't a under rated puncher and has a china chin his damn self, Mares is done, *you don't come back whole from a knockout like that.* The ref really saved his career by stopping the fight.


Not a fan of Pacquiao but he came back from this:

//www.youtube.com/embed/y2k9Y1zYBxw

and this:

//www.youtube.com/embed/O4qwBzJKrXY


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

It sucks to see Mares sparked like that but if a fighter keeps fighting top competition, they will eventually lose.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

EngorgedW/Blood said:


> Not a fan of Pacquiao but he came back from this:
> 
> //www.youtube.com/embed/y2k9Y1zYBxw
> 
> ...


Like I said before, none of those KO's were the same type of KO's Mares just had nor like the KO Manny just got in the hands of Marquez.

Manny will never be the same and will probably be KO'd by Rios.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> we cant get you Donaire so jump to 126 completely undersized against big punchers.......very weird man. Very sad. Mares doesn't deserve that so I hope he comes back.


yeah I thought it made no sense at the time. Mares had 2 fights at 122. One was a catchweight at 120 and the other was vs light hitting and current 118 titlist Moreno. I thought he was over his head vs Ponce, but he proved me wrong and gained massive props. 
But I guess I wasn't wrong after all


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Rexrapper 1 said:


> It sucks to see Mares sparked like that but if a fighter keeps fighting top competition, they will eventually lose.


Best post of the night. Mares has been fighting elite, after elite. We were counting out another good fight in Jhonny. Rigondeaux has only one good win while Mares has several. Rigondeaux hasn't been in with all the styles at the elite level like Mares has, professionally.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Mares chin was shaky at the lower weight classes, now he had to fight a big puncher who has reach and size advantage. Still, Mares made a fatal mistake, his chin was in the air, his right hand was down, no guard... I was thinking Mares could outbox him and maybe KO in later rounds, but lose in the first round by KTFO? Damn.

P.S. I have seen Matthysse for the first time, watching fights in America, i bet he had fun, lots of exciting fights and kayos.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

From Russia said:


> Mares chin was shaky at the lower weight classes, now he had to fight a big puncher who has reach and size advantage. Still, Mares made a fatal mistake, his chin was in the air, his right hand was down, no guard... I was thinking Mares could outbox him and maybe KO in later rounds, but lose in the first round by KTFO? Damn.
> 
> P.S. I have seen Matthysse for the first time, watching fights in America, i bet he had fun, lots of exciting fights and kayos.


Yup I had the same prediction as you. It's Mares' fault for not having stringent enough defense. He said his plan was to go in there and use his defense more as he got tagged too much by PDL. I said earlier here that I couldn't count Jhonny out because he's a big puncher and Mares does get hit a lot, keeps very exposed.

Mares could have outboxed him pretty easily and broken him down, or at least won a boring fight. But he's too offensive for his own good.

Mares WILL go on to beat better fighters than Jhonny.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Santa Cruz would batter Frampton or Quigg I think thats pretty obvious.


----------

